# Infinite Magma RDA Clone



## DoubleD (1/3/15)

Who has it? I want it!


----------



## Gizmo (1/3/15)

We have black Infinite Magma's in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (1/3/15)

Glad the magma is making a comeback. I bf mine and it is still one of my favorite attys on the reo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

